# udev rules konvertieren  [solved]

## ScytheMan

Hallo, 

ich habe vor längerer Zeit mir mal ein paar passende Udev-Rules erstellt, um Devices unter /dev/SYMLINK laden zu können.

Mit dem neustem udev-149 werden aber hiervon Teile als deprecated markiert. Zum einen BUS und NAME

Wie konvertiere ich diese so, dass sie wieder funktionieren?

```
BUS=="scsi", ATTRS{model}=="Flexi-Drive EC2", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="crypt%n"

BUS=="scsi", ATTRS{model}=="PDU01-8G 87H2.0", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="stick%n"

BUS=="usb", ATTRS{serial}=="A00000600001", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="music%n"

BUS=="scsi", ATTRS{model}=="SP2514N", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="external%n"

```

Die Umwandlung von BUS zu SUBSYSTEM hat keinen Erfolg gebracht.

Kann ich NAME einfach entfernen?

Es sind alles Geräte die per USB angeschlossen werden.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

ScytheManLast edited by ScytheMan on Thu Apr 01, 2010 1:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mastacloak

NAME kannst Du entfernen. Gab bei mir zumindest keine Probleme. Bei mir sind aber auch alle symlinks SYMLINK+="..." anstelle SYMLINK="...".

Ansonsten solltest Du BUS durch SUBSYSTEMS ersetzen können (das S am Ende nicht vergessen!).

Gruß

----------

## ScytheMan

danke das hat funktioniert.

udev beschwert sich jetzt noch über /dev/mapper/control und nämlich dieses bereits existiert.

genaue meldung liefere ich nach  :Smile: 

----------

## UTgamer

Mein Problem ist fast das gleiche mit dem neuen UDEV.

Meine alte rules-Datei:

```
BUS=="usb", SYSFS{product}=="USB Mass Storage Device", KERNEL=="ub?*", SYMLINK="usbstick1"

BUS=="usb", SYSFS{product}=="?USB PRODUCT?", KERNEL=="ub?*", SYMLINK="usbstick2"

BUS=="usb", SYSFS{product}=="DISK 2.0", KERNEL=="ub?*", SYMLINK="usbstick3"

BUS=="usb", SYSFS{product}=="SA21xx", KERNEL=="ub?*", SYMLINK="usbstick2"

BUS=="usb", SYSFS{product}=="USB2.0 Card Reader", KERNEL=="ub?*", SYMLINK="usb-cardreader"
```

Und hier die neue rules-Datei, welche aber keinen Symlink erstellt:

```
SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTR{product}=="USB Mass Storage Device", KERNEL=="ub?*", SYMLINK+="usbstick1"

SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTR{product}=="DISK 2.0", KERNEL=="ub?*", SYMLINK+="usbstick3"

SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTR{product}=="?USB PRODUCT?", KERNEL=="ub?*", SYMLINK+="usbstick2"

SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTR{product}=="SA21xx", KERNEL=="ub?*", SYMLINK+="usbstick2"

SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTR{model}=="USB2.0 Card Reader", KERNEL=="ub?*", SYMLINK+="usb-cardreader"
```

Was ist falsch daran?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Versuche es mal mit ATTRS{product}

----------

## ScytheMan

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> danke das hat funktioniert.
> 
> udev beschwert sich jetzt noch über /dev/mapper/control und nämlich dieses bereits existiert.
> 
> genaue meldung liefere ich nach 

 

falls jemand das problem auch hatte, hilft ein update von lvm2

----------

## UTgamer

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Versuche es mal mit ATTRS{product}

 

Danke das wars.

----------

## kriz

 *mastacloak wrote:*   

> NAME kannst Du entfernen. Gab bei mir zumindest keine Probleme. Bei mir sind aber auch alle symlinks SYMLINK+="..." anstelle SYMLINK="...".
> 
> Ansonsten solltest Du BUS durch SUBSYSTEMS ersetzen können (das S am Ende nicht vergessen!).
> 
> Gruß

 

Herr im Himmel.....  :Wink: 

dank dir

----------

